# Hot for SE skirts, best prices??? list prices have increased :(



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Anyone know where to find the best prices on SE side skirts?? I went to 1stnissanparts.com and have noticed a $40+ price increase just in the list prices. I don't know if Nissan has gone up on these, but I think I need to order quick since they are jumping up.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

your best bet is to post a thread in the Wanted to buy section of the forums, see if someone is selling some


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> your best bet is to post a thread in the Wanted to buy section of the forums, see if someone is selling some


I think I would need the services of a moderator to move the thread.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Just go ahead and make a new post in WTB  .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how did u find that side skirt on there.. everything on there is b15 stuff


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> how did u find that side skirt on there.. everything on there is b15 stuff


Click on the "OEM" tab and click for your year.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> Click on the "OEM" tab and click for your year.


thats the way i searched for them when u posted this thread... the SE skirts are sold in 2 parts... front for about 88 and rear for about 66. <<and that price is PER side. that it WAY TOO MUCH money.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> thats the way i searched for them when u posted this thread... the SE skirts are sold in 2 parts... front for about 88 and rear for about 66. <<and that price is PER side. that it WAY TOO MUCH money.


I have a quote I printed from the end of January and there has been a list price increase and a price increase for each side of around 18 dollars. It's still better than the dealer price of $467 not including the hardware. I should have told the parts guy not to even waste my time with that kind of figure. So you're looking at around 350 shipped from 1stnissanparts. Painting from a reputable body shop is pretty high. I'm going to check on paint quote this afternoon.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I paid 140 shipped for mine...


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> I paid 140 shipped for mine...


cause you bought them from JayL1967, you lucky dog.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> cause you bought them from JayL1967, you lucky dog.


naw that was me who got em....  120 shipped and already WHITE

Dryboy (james) got em a while back


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

The sales guy at 1stnissanparts I talked to on the phone was a dumb ass. He was like "they didn't start making the side skirt kits until the new Sentras came out." Before that he didn't even know what side skirts were. I had to put it into Nissan language and call them "side sills" and he still couldn't find them even though I had the parts right the hell on my own computer screen. Then he was like, "what can I help you with, sir." I said "I need to know if these screws will work with mine?" And still he couldn't find any thing relating to skirts. Parts people are stupid. This is exactly why I go straight to the damn computer and do things myself without human interaction. They don't even understand their own products.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

okay just ordered them for the absolute cheapest I could find. And it happens to be through 1stnissanparts. Total not including shipping (which is 10% of order) is $318. List prices on all Nissan OEM have officially gone up. Okay, paint and install was quoted around 350-400. This is like the most expensive body shop in town, but they do fantastic work. I dunno though, will check a few other places before breaking out the "W."


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got them from some guy in Cali, I'm in NY, so shipping was probably a hassle, I got the skirts from the same guy I got the front and rear bumpers from


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gettin my 1 right hand side for 170 shipped from steve @ mossy


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> im gettin my 1 right hand side for 170 shipped from steve @ mossy


Yeah, that's about the best you can get. My total for both sides is right at 350 with hardware. Painting is another 350-400 from the best body shop in town, however that might be overdoing it. I'm going to check around because they want to charge 4 hours paint labor for each side @ $38/hr. That is outrageous, but then again, I think the side skirts really finish the car. You will have a sweet ride when you get yours on since you have the SE rims. :thumbup:


----------

